# Is 13.1hh to Small for a 5'4 rider?



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

No. I ride a 13'2h pony and I'm 5'9" and 150lbs, granted we do look a little strange, but she handles me just fine. My friend rides her regularly too and she looks great, she's about your height.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont think it is one of my favorite rides is a 13.3. Im 5'10" 150.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd say it depends on how wide your pony is.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

And what you plan on doing with the pony.


----------



## DeeSmith (Dec 8, 2010)

maura said:


> And what you plan on doing with the pony.



just a small bit of hacking and maybe some dressage tests for fun... i don't plan on competing or anything just general riding...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You should probably be fine, particularly if the pony is sturdy or big through the barrel.

If you feel secure on him, like you can wrap your leg on him and in general balanced, then it should be fine.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Specs is a 13.3hh pony, I'm about 5'2, and he is just right for me. When my legs dangle (and I have fairly long legs) my toes just barely pass his stomach, given that he's pretty plump :lol:. I'd say you'd be fine.
Heck, I rode a 10hh (and that's being generous) Shetland pony up until I was 11 years old!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Remembered this thread and had a friend snap a pic of me on my 13'2h pony this week. This girl keeps up all day with the big horses when I ride her and we ride hard. I never feel big when I'm riding her, but I sure look big! As I said I'm 5'9"


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm a bit over 5'8 and ride a 13.3 hand haflinger. Its more about the build of the horse than height.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest problem I'm having is finding a saddle big enough for me that isn't too long for her back, I'm looking into english or stock saddles because all the westerns are just too long.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

That is one cute photo Tigerstripes. I too have downsized. It took a bit of convincing that at 5'2", a 14hh pony wasn't to small for me. My girls took photos of me on the pony to show me. 

Op, small is great. I'm convinced of it now. Riding my hooney pony many many years ago was the Last time I REALLY had fun on a horse!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Carmen! My other horse is a 15'3h 1350 lb QH, it feels pretty strange to go back and forth between them, but it's sure easier to get up on Lily! :lol:


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup, when one gets older it's the getting up and more especially the getting down that is the problem. Not that you have this problem Tigerstripes!


----------



## DeeSmith (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi! 

you've put my mind at ease, i love ponies but have always been told i'm to big for ponies... but hopefully i'm looking at getting a cob or a native (Welsh/Fell/Connemara)

tigerstripes, your pony is the cutest! thanks for the picture


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

My favorite ride at the barn is a 13.2hh pony and I'm 5'6''.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Dee, she's fairly well convinced that she is too!


----------

